# Pigeon with beak "stuck" open



## miniplen (Sep 16, 2006)

A flock of pigeons are part of the usual suspects at the bird feeders on my deck. Today I noticed one of the regulars walking below the feeders with it's mouth "stuck" open. It was unable to pick up any seed, though it tried repeatedly, both on the ground and at the various feeders. It is still able to fly, and I watch them often enough that I am sure this is the first time I have seen this behavior, although I can't say for sure that the pigeon has been here every day this week, so he may have had this condition longer. 
When I looked at the bird's mouth I did not see any sign of an obstruction keeping the beak from closing. Is there something else it could be? A tumor, or perhaps some muscular disease? The beak seemd to be intact, it just would not close. 
The bird walked on the deck to within a couple feet of me, which is closer than these pigeons usually do. Whenever I see a wild mammal behaving oddly, my first reaction is "rabies", and I steer clear.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Pigeons aren't mammals and don't get rabies, so you are in no danger.

It sounds as if the pigeon has canker, if it isn't caught and treated it will die of either starvation or suffocation.

Cynthia


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi miniplen, 


Thanks for writing us about this Pigeon.


No Rabies worries needed for Birds...

See if you can catch him in some gentle and safe manner...maybe set up a Box on-a-stick with a strong to the stick, with some Seeds under it...

This Pigeon is in some serious trouble and will need help.

It may be a dis-located lower Mandible, or possibly some localized infection effecting the muscles around the hinge of his Jaw, which 'hinge' is farther back than one would think, and is almost against their throat really.

He will certainly starve this way, or is doing so already.

Where are you?

Maybe we have some members near you who could help you catch him, and or help with him once he is caught...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------

